# Creeking noise



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

My wife's 2000 Altima GXE has a creeking noise from the front pass side. I have replaced the strut, and the control arm. After the control arm was done it was fine for almost half a day. Only this time it is only at slow speeds as it was when it first started befroe the control arm was replaced. I don't know these cars that well. I've always had Sentra's. Any input would be great, and I didn't have much luck with my search. Thanks


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

ar02specv said:


> My wife's 2000 Altima GXE has a creeking noise from the front pass side. I have replaced the strut, and the control arm. After the control arm was done it was fine for almost half a day. Only this time it is only at slow speeds as it was when it first started befroe the control arm was replaced. I don't know these cars that well. I've always had Sentra's. Any input would be great, and I didn't have much luck with my search. Thanks


My wife has the same car. When do you get he creaking noise? Only when the car is moving? Only when the front end is bouncing up and down? Can you generate the noise by pushing down on the front passenger side by hand?

Gman


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

Replace the sway bar endlinks and bushings!


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

You're going to think i'm nuts but check your exhaust. I had a creeking noise and it turned out that one of the exhaust hangers had rusted off and the two rusted ends were rubbing and squeeking... highly irritating... but I thought that might give you something else to check out.


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

I found out what it was. My wife had hit something and bent the triangular washer that is between the bolt and control arm. They flipped the washer and that's all it took. I went out and saw it for myself and could not belive that she busted it up in less then a day after the parts were replaced. But thats just how it goes sometimes. Thanks to everyone for your input. :thumbup:


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

gfriedman said:


> My wife has the same car. When do you get he creaking noise? Only when the car is moving? Only when the front end is bouncing up and down? Can you generate the noise by pushing down on the front passenger side by hand?
> 
> Gman


It was only when it was at low speeds, and I could hear it by pushing on the front. Werdest thing I've ever seen, well heard.


----------

